# Uk electrical appliances



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

HI Guys

Will my Uk appliances work in the Philippines, either with plug adaptors or transfomers etc

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HIMMY123 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> Will my Uk appliances work in the Philippines, either with plug adaptors or transfomers etc
> 
> Thanks


The Philippines operates on 220 volts. I assume the UK is the same? If so, yes they will work. However, it usually works out to cost less to just buy new equipment here opposed to the cost of shipping plus paying import duty.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks 

Uk is 230 volts so I guess they wont work?

Re shipping etc is it not the case we are allowed an initial shipment exempt from tax for our furniture goods etc


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

HIMMY123 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Uk is 230 volts so I guess they wont work?
> 
> Re shipping etc is it not the case we are allowed an initial shipment exempt from tax for our furniture goods etc


Most electrical devices have a "range" of operating voltage, for example 200-250V range. Check your appliances name plate for specs.

Philippines voltage fluctuates between 210-230, not including brown outs and surges.

If you have sensitive equipment, you might want to buy a voltage regulator that "smoothes out" the fluctuations.

230V appliances don't have any problem working here...just need the plug adapter


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks George6020


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

UK appliances work just fine in the Philippines, you will just need a plug adapter which are widely available from most electrical and hardware stores. The hardest bit will be getting the store assistance to understand what you are looking for, even if they are on the self beside them.


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

most UK Appliances work here, we sent to the Phillipines read for our retirement ( or Rather the little woman did ) in Balikbayan boxes (1 Microwave - 2 Kettles- 2 Toasters-2 George Forman Grills-3 Coffee Makers-3 Blenders 1 for Mother+ 1 for Sister ! ) most of which we bought from boot Fairs back in The Southampton area of the UK.
And we even sent a Washing Machine and a Tumble dryer, And a massive JVC TV ( which the wife bought with her first monthly pay !! ) the only problem we had was with the Panasonic answerphone , the handset screen just stays yellow no readout, still works fine, But our neighbour works for PLDT so we soon got a new phone ! all our UK plugs I have replaced with the 2 pin ones which I bought from ACE Hardware. Yes most Appliances here are cheaper than the UK , But the little woman says " we paid for them and we are not leaving them behind "


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I would suggest that the appliances in the Philippines are far from cheaper for anything worth having. We will definitly be sending our major appliances from the UK when we more fulltime. I wired our house will UK sockets so no plugs to changing, also stops the neighbours borrowing stuff. And those 2 blade plugs are just plain dangerous.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Gary D said:


> I would suggest that the appliances in the Philippines are far from cheaper for anything worth having. We will definitly be sending our major appliances from the UK when we more fulltime. I wired our house will UK sockets so no plugs to changing, also stops the neighbours borrowing stuff. And those 2 blade plugs are just plain dangerous.


Since you appreciate three pin plugs, I am curious what lengths you went to obtain the grounding of your third pin in the Philippines.
Is the third pin a floating ground or grounded to the earth via a pole or pipe or perhaps you used your water well's metal pipe?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

EuroBob said:


> Since you appreciate three pin plugs, I am curious what lengths you went to obtain the grounding of your third pin in the Philippines.
> Is the third pin a floating ground or grounded to the earth via a pole or pipe or perhaps you used your water well's metal pipe?


I took an earth rod with me from the UK which the third pin is connected to. A couple of metres of 12mm rebar also works.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

expatuk2015 said:


> most UK Appliances work here, we sent to the Phillipines read for our retirement ( or Rather the little woman did ) in Balikbayan boxes (1 Microwave - 2 Kettles- 2 Toasters-2 George Forman Grills-3 Coffee Makers-3 Blenders 1 for Mother+ 1 for Sister ! ) most of which we bought from boot Fairs back in The Southampton area of the UK.
> And we even sent a Washing Machine and a Tumble dryer, And a massive JVC TV ( which the wife bought with her first monthly pay !! ) the only problem we had was with the Panasonic answerphone , the handset screen just stays yellow no readout, still works fine, But our neighbour works for PLDT so we soon got a new phone ! all our UK plugs I have replaced with the 2 pin ones which I bought from ACE Hardware. Yes most Appliances here are cheaper than the UK , But the little woman says " we paid for them and we are not leaving them behind "


How did you ship your washing machine and tumble dryer? Thanks


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

CoachWalker said:


> How did you ship your washing machine and tumble dryer? Thanks


You just contact your local Balikbayan box shipper. They have a range of standard sized boxes and if the item is too big they will crate/pallet it and send it.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Gary D said:


> You just contact your local Balikbayan box shipper. They have a range of standard sized boxes and if the item is too big they will crate/pallet it and send it.



Thanks but as I am not a Philippine National and have no Philippine relatives I don't think I'm entitled to the Balikbayan box scheme.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

CoachWalker said:


> Thanks but as I am not a Philippine National and have no Philippine relatives I don't think I'm entitled to the Balikbayan box scheme.


Merely details. Just address it to your self in the Philippines


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> You just contact your local Balikbayan box shipper. They have a range of standard sized boxes and if the item is too big they will crate/pallet it and send it.


No taxes or import duty?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> No taxes or import duty?


Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When we moved here from the US we didn't know exactly where we would end up setting up permanently. We sent 4 Balikbayan boxes to a friends address in Iloilo City. 2 of the boxes were sent using her name as sender and my name as recipient and the other 2 boxes were sent from me to her, all from the same address in the states to the same address in the Phils. Didn't seem to make any difference, they all ended up at the right place and all at the same time. No import duty or anything the boxes were not opened nor had they been tampered with in any way.

Fred


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

CoachWalker said:


> Thanks but as I am not a Philippine National and have no Philippine relatives I don't think I'm entitled to the Balikbayan box scheme.


I was also in the same boat.
I was coming here for employment, but didn't have any of the employment visa or other paper work approved yet.

I just sent the box addressed to me at the home address of a colleague.

I just made sure that the description of contents made it clear that it was all pre used personal possessions.

Box arrived unopened and without any taxes.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There is a prescribed list of what is considdered as BB and yoou could/should be charged import duty on anything else. Usually doesn't happen but it could. A large single item like a washing machine could attract attention. Just being nosey but who are you sending these too. Are they for your own use. UK washing mahines are not common in the Philippines, will you have the water pressure inyour area to run it and are the washing detergents available.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

*sorry late reply*



CoachWalker said:


> How did you ship your washing machine and tumble dryer? Thanks


hi there we sent them in seperate Balikbayan boxes packed with books
everything arrived safely even the JVC TV which is in our living room now connected to a cable box !


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

expatuk2016 said:


> hi there we sent them in seperate Balikbayan boxes packed with books
> everything arrived safely even the JVC TV which is in our living room now connected to a cable box !


Interested to hear how your UK appliances, washing machine, tumble dryer etc., fare with the Philippines 220V 60Hz electrical supply.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Interested to hear how your UK appliances, washing machine, tumble dryer etc., fare with the Philippines 220V 60Hz electrical supply.


Everything works fine been here since 2011 the JVC TV, and the Tumble dryer still works although the dryer does not get much use ! I use the George Foreman grill
often as I do love my thick US burgers !
The wife uses the juicer everyday, nothing has burnt out !our kettle,toaster all work fine


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Interested to hear how your UK appliances, washing machine, tumble dryer etc., fare with the Philippines 220V 60Hz electrical supply.


As long as the device doesn't use the mains frequency for timing such as a clock it should all work ok. One thing we did have a problem with was a radio because the channel spacing is different in the Philippine to the UK. Also you take a chance with a TV, some work some don't.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> As long as the device doesn't use the mains frequency for timing such as a clock it should all work ok. One thing we did have a problem with was a radio because the channel spacing is different in the Philippine to the UK. Also you take a chance with a TV, some work some don't.


Real problem is with devices using motors or compressors, e.g. washing machines, air con, fridges etc. Not just a case of timers not working properly but the stress placed on the motors and compressors can lead to premature failures.
The only problem with TV's is if you are planning to use the built in tuner for receiving analogue terrestrial channels. The transmission standard is indeed different to UK. Since those channels will be 100% local Philippine programs guess that's not a problem for most of us. Not a problem if you are receiving your programs via cable or satellite set top box and connected to the TV via video/audio cables or better by HDMI, which you will need to do if you want to view in High Definition.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Real problem is with devices using motors or compressors, e.g. washing machines, air con, fridges etc. Not just a case of timers not working properly but the stress placed on the motors and compressors can lead to premature failures.
> The only problem with TV's is if you are planning to use the built in tuner for receiving analogue terrestrial channels. The transmission standard is indeed different to UK. Since those channels will be 100% local Philippine programs guess that's not a problem for most of us. Not a problem if you are receiving your programs via cable or satellite set top box and connected to the TV via video/audio cables or better by HDMI, which you will need to do if you want to view in High Definition.


The bigest problem with a UK fridge/Freezer is that it won't be rated for a tropical climate.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> The bigest problem with a UK fridge/Freezer is that it won't be rated for a tropical climate.


UK homes have central heating and our homes here have air con so both living environments are pretty similar.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> UK homes have central heating and our homes here have air con so both living environments are pretty similar.


Reading around the web your fridge will work but fail early due to the 60Hz running the compressor too hard. A 50Hz washing machine is likely not to work, although the drum will be speed controlled by the electronics it is the pump that is the problem.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

hogrider said:


> UK homes have central heating and our homes here have air con so both living environments are pretty similar.


It's the same in the States where most homes are built with central heat and aircon units. Much better where the unit sits outside and there are vents built into each room.

Makes me wonder why the central aircon units and ducting with return air is not available here in the Philippines? I'd love to have a home like that again. These split units and window mounted rattlers are a crazy way to keep cool!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> It's the same in the States where most homes are built with central heat and aircon units. Much better where the unit sits outside and there are vents built into each room.
> 
> Makes me wonder why the central aircon units and ducting with return air is not available here in the Philippines? I'd love to have a home like that again. These split units and window mounted rattlers are a crazy way to keep cool!


With the difference in the average temperature in the UK and the Philippines, even with central heating and aircon you are likely to be on average running you house at 5-8 deg C hotter in the Philippines. The best you will achieve will be equivalent to a good hot summers day in the UK.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> With the difference in the average temperature in the UK and the Philippines, even with central heating and aircon you are likely to be on average running you house at 5-8 deg C hotter in the Philippines. The best you will achieve will be equivalent to a good hot summers day in the UK.


That's too bad as I really miss the central aircon. I lived in the desert southwest where the summer temps were up to 110 to 120f during summer and they worked fine. Maybe it's humidity here as well as the low-grade insolation that is used in buildings.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> That's too bad as I really miss the central aircon. I lived in the desert southwest where the summer temps were up to 110 to 120f during summer and they worked fine. Maybe it's humidity here as well as the low-grade insolation that is used in buildings.


The hottest day in the UK was in 1990 at 99.3F. Our usual hot summer days are more like sub 80F. I think the level of insulation is a bid problem in the Philippines which makes the aircon inefficient and expensive to run. When we move fulltime I will remodel our house with decent levels of insulation, but finding the material may be a problem. I'm sure the levels of humidity don't help as it reduces the airs ability to move heat away so equipent runs hotter. Another reason not to bring white goods from a colder country.


----------

